# ICD10 PCS 7th Character "S" Sequla Codes



## wverret (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm working for the State of Oregon Medicaid Program.  Our agency has been having an internal discussion about what to do with the ICD10 PCS codes that have the 7th Character of "S".

We understand that these codes are the "late effects" codes.  Our question is can they be billed as a primary diagnosis?  We've had conflicting interpretations of the coding guidelines.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 12, 2013)

Depending on the circumstance they could be either primary or secondary. If sequela from an injury you. Code the problem first and the injury code with S second.     If late effect of poisoning you code the T code with S first and the problem second.


----------

